# Please help



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

I'm trying to figuee out wat is this gard spot on Godzilla nose I just started putting hydrocortisone on it today may someone please help all advice welcome

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

Is it just a scale that didn't pop off right during shed? I can't tell. Some of niles i had to kind of pick off with my nail ( gently, only the ones that were already lifting)


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

They r hard I tried to pock it but he shook is head so I left it alone

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

Its like 3 scales

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

I'd put neosporin/antibiotic on it then see what happens(?)


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

I got a&d ointment

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

It doesn't look like a big concern. I'd put a little ointment on it and see what happens over the next couple of days.


----------



## chitodadon (May 13, 2013)

Thanks y'all

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 13, 2013)

Does he rub his nose on his cage when he wants out? Ezzy has picked up that bad habit herself, and her poor nose looks so raw.  Godzilla's nose just looks like minor scale damage, so hopefully it heals up just fine!


----------



## chitodadon (May 13, 2013)

Yea he does

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 13, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Does he rub his nose on his cage when he wants out? Ezzy has picked up that bad habit herself, and her poor nose looks so raw.  Godzilla's nose just looks like minor scale damage, so hopefully it heals up just fine!


I hope so

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 13, 2013)

My corn snake has started doing that since upgraded to bigger cage. Ugh. :/


----------



## chitodadon (May 17, 2013)

What is this
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 17, 2013)

Is it just a scale that didn't shed all the way off? Niles' look tan before they shed then white underneath


----------



## chitodadon (May 17, 2013)

Its hard also then also look at the scale that have greemish black on them

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 18, 2013)

If you poke at it with your fingernail, does zilla act like it's causing him any pain?


----------



## chitodadon (May 18, 2013)

No he doesn't only when I try to peel it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 18, 2013)

He will shake his head

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 24, 2013)

Can you put oil on it instead of the ointment? Sometimes oil (like vegetable oil) can help soften up stuck sheds...or in this case scales


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

They came off

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 24, 2013)

Yaaay!


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

Its healing up better now still bothers him though

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

Its healing up better now still bothers him though

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 13, 2013)

He still sheffing
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 17, 2013)

They look good. If his humidity is up, he should shed just fine.


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks this is his scales now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish this would clear up
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 27, 2014)

BatGirl1 said:


> Is it just a scale that didn't shed all the way off? Niles' look tan before they shed then white underneath


Niles as in Nile monitors? Because that's definitely a black and white tegu.


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2014)

He still has the same mark and it doesn't bother him


----------



## Josh (May 16, 2014)

Is it clearing up pretty normally, @chitodadon ?


----------



## chitodadon (May 16, 2014)

It's been like that since last year


----------



## chitodadon (May 16, 2014)




----------

